# Indiana State Fair in Indianapolis, Aug. 10-22, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks to be a BIG fair with LOTS of stuff to see and do over 11 days. Many events are free and lots of kid stuff. Here is a link: 

http://www.in.gov/statefair/fair/kids/


----------

